# Tongue hinge



## Capt1972 (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone got one? Are they strong? Does the trailer make more noise when being towed?


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 22, 2015)

I had a factory installed one on my last trailer. It was strong and didn't make any noise. I did put a wire tie on the spring clip that holds the pin in place. I never folded the tongue because I didn't need too. I can't speak for the aftermarket ones.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 22, 2015)

I had 19 ft rinker trailer that had a factory one. Never noticed any noise from it.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 22, 2015)

I had a Tracker trailer with the folding tongue for 10 yrs, no issues at all. I've now got a Eagle trailer and no issues so far.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2015)

We install them at work. They are solid and don't make any noise.


----------



## Capt1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the replies guys! Looks like I'll be installing one then.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm in the process of putting one on my trailer. If you get the bolt on coupler, you need to drill 16 holes 1/2" for the bolts. But you really end up drilling 16 1/4" holes, then 16 3/8" holes then 16 1/2" holes and then cleaning them up with a round file. I went one hole at a time and put the bolt in to make sure it held the coupler in place. There are 2 little rubber bumpers that go between the 2 halves of the coupler so they probably help eliminate the potential noise. It's a heck of a workout drilling all the holes and you probably want to pick up some high quality drill bits.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2015)

I've found using Step Bits make great holes.
I thought the hardware for the hinge came with a self centering bit?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 19, 2015)

It comes with a self centering punch to help start the first bit centered.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2015)

JL8Jeff said:


> It comes with a self centering punch to help start the first bit centered.


I see.


----------



## nlester (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine worked great but you need to be aware that there are limitations on how far back you can place the hinge based on tongue weight.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 31, 2015)

mine is factory also . . . . just discovered the white ground wire for the lights 
needs to connect to the back portion of your trailer.
The new hinge will not allow a circuit to complete itself through the joints.
So run the ground wire all the way to the lights - no problemo

Jus my dos centavos


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 31, 2015)

My lights are working fine with the hinge but I just freshly installed it so that might help. I really like the hinged tongue, it gives me great room now to move around in the garage.


----------

